# Should I Buy a Pellet Grill?



## Asmokeandapancake (Feb 27, 2021)

I have a propane GOSM cabinet smoker and a 14 year old cast iron Kenmore propane grill that's on its last legs.  It owes me nothing.

Thought about getting a pellet grill.  I like the idea of them having Bluetooth and WiFi connectivity.  I'm worried about the amount of pellets I'll be going through in Nova Scotia winter.  My gas smoker can't maintain temps in the cold (going to build an insulated shed for it sometime).

Would really like to get something built to last too.  My Kenmore cast iron grill was built well and my mom has a Vermont Castings grill that's also old an of excellent quality.

I've done a ton of googling pellet grills and I'm not sure any are cast.  Vermont Castings looks like they make a nice model but it doesn't have WiFi and I still don't think it's cast iron.

This new purchase will be used mainly for grilling rather than smoking.  It must have the ability to sear.

Thoughts, comments, suggestions?


----------



## kruizer (Feb 27, 2021)

Your choice of pellet grills will determine the flexibility you have for sure. I have a Camp Chef Woodwind and it will do the things you want. I have the sear box on mine so I can smoke a steak to about 110 degrees and then the sear box comes to play to finish the steak. The sear box can also be used to grill but is limited in size so you can grill for two very comfortably. I hope I have been of some help.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 27, 2021)

Just want to say welcome. I'm sorry I can't help much. I don't have a pellet grill nor do I live in the northern climates. But what comes to mind is a Kamato style grill. Hopefully someone with more knowledge will chime in soon.
Again, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Chasdev (Feb 27, 2021)

I also have a CampChef, the 24 inch model.
It's been solid as a rock and I've cooked super low and slow briskets for 24 hours with no problems.
You can expect to taste less smoke flavor than an off-set stick burner but for ease of use and paying less attention to cooking as it runs, they can't be beat.
I ordered the accessory custom fit heat insulating blanket for winter cooking and it takes care of heat loss in the cold.


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Feb 27, 2021)

Thanks for the feedback everyone!  I'd really like to find something cast iron rather than thin gauge steel.  I'm talking about the body and not the grills.  Does such a thing exist in pellet grills?  Vermont Castings grills were almost always cast.  I realize they'd be more expensive but I'm willing to pay more for something that will last a decade or so.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 27, 2021)

Yoder makes thick gauge steel pellet smokers. Not sure you will find one with a cast iron body. Would be a rust nightmare


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Feb 27, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Yoder makes thick gauge steel pellet smokers. Not sure you will find one with a cast iron body. Would be a rust nightmare


Thanks!  Never heard of Yoder.  Will check em out.

Cast iron BBQs last forever without rusting.  I think they must have special paint or something.  They're the best!


----------



## Inscrutable (Feb 27, 2021)

Don’t know of any (at least here in the lower 48) with a cast iron body. Frankly, would think you are better off with stainless construction anyway, and insulating blankets if available or DIY.


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Feb 27, 2021)

Inscrutable said:


> Don’t know of any (at least here in the lower 48) with a cast iron body. Frankly, would think you are better off with stainless construction anyway, and insulating blankets if available or DIY.


Appreciate the feedback.  I'm only looking for cast because I know from experience how long they last.  I'm here for opinions and suggestions so I can certainly be persuaded to look down other avenues.


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Feb 27, 2021)

Asmokeandapancake said:


> Thanks!  Never heard of Yoder.  Will check em out.
> 
> Cast iron BBQs last forever without rusting.  I think they must have special paint or something.  They're the best!


OMG Yoder is way over my budget!  I guess I should've mentioned that I want to spend not much more than $1000 CAD tops.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 27, 2021)

Asmokeandapancake said:


> OMG Yoder is way over my budget!  I guess I should've mentioned that I want to spend not much more than $1000 CAD tops.


Check out rec teq.


----------



## PPG1 (Feb 27, 2021)

Add The Masterbuilt Gravity Fed Grills in your search.


----------



## FowlAntics (Feb 27, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Check out rec teq.



I agree with this. Under 1000 CAD the stainless rec teq  is going to be your best option. Most everything else in this price range is going to be thin painted sheet metal that’ll start rusting within a couple years.


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Feb 28, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Check out rec teq.


They look really nice.  Unfortunately they no longer ship to Canada.  I'm uncertain about the inability to have direct flame cooking but they claim to have the ability to sear regardless, so it may not be an issue.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 28, 2021)

Asmokeandapancake said:


> I've done a ton of googling pellet grills and I'm not sure any are cast. Vermont Castings looks like they make a nice model but it doesn't have WiFi and I still don't think it's cast iron.



I believe the barrel ends, and the grates are cast iron. The rest of the body I'm not sure of.  They do weigh about 200+ lbs. so it isn't lite.  As for Wi-Fi capable. Sorry I'm not positive, but I don't believe it is. These are made in Randolph/Bethel Vt. about 3 hrs from where I live. 

Chris


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Mar 1, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Add The Masterbuilt Gravity Fed Grills in your search.


These are really cool!  I'm not sure I can live with the extra time and effort required to light them, though.  It's one of those things that's hard to gauge without actually trying it.  I think we need something that can be easily ignited where this will replace our everyday grill.  Thanks for the tip though!


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Mar 1, 2021)

gmc2003 said:


> I believe the barrel ends, and the grates are cast iron. The rest of the body I'm not sure of.  They do weigh about 200+ lbs. so it isn't lite.  As for Wi-Fi capable. Sorry I'm not positive, but I don't believe it is. These are made in Randolph/Bethel Vt. about 3 hrs from where I live.
> 
> Chris


You're right - they're not WiFi.....yet.  I reached out to them a couple of weeks ago to see if they planned to incorporate that technology but have yet to get a response.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 1, 2021)

To my knowledge the only grill maker that  does cast iron is Goldens and they are Kamado style.  https://www.goldenscastiron.com/  If your primary goal is grilling you shouldn't get a pellet grill anyway. Pellet grills are really nothing but a convection oven and although there are many that have designs to accommodate grilling, they only work so, so. Your best bet for a combination smoker/grilling unit is to go with a Kamado style grill. Good quality Kamado grills, made with ceramic, like a Kamado Joe are a lifetime investment and will never rust out. They are easy to learn to use and very efficient with charcoal. I would save up, to increase your budget and look into Kamado style grills. The biggest thing to look for with a ceramic Kamado is the warranty. You want a lifetime warranty on the ceramics, or it's not worth getting.


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Mar 1, 2021)

retfr8flyr said:


> To my knowledge the only grill maker that  does cast iron is Goldens and they are Kamado style.  https://www.goldenscastiron.com/  If your primary goal is grilling you shouldn't get a pellet grill anyway. Pellet grills are really nothing but a convection oven and although there are many that have designs to accommodate grilling, they only work so, so. Your best bet for a combination smoker/grilling unit is to go with a Kamado style grill. Good quality Kamado grills, made with ceramic, like a Kamado Joe are a lifetime investment and will never rust out. They are easy to learn to use and very efficient with charcoal. I would save up, to increase your budget and look into Kamado style grills. The biggest thing to look for with a ceramic Kamado is the warranty. You want a lifetime warranty on the ceramics, or it's not worth getting.


This is very interested feedback.  Thank you.  I read things about the pellet grills along the lines of what you're saying so it's not a complete surprise to hear that.  I'm really gun shy about the charcoal grills especially because my significant other uses it and she's already told me that she doesn't want anything much more complicated than the gas grill we already have.


----------



## PPG1 (Mar 1, 2021)

Asmokeandapancake said:


> This is very interested feedback.  Thank you.  I read things about the pellet grills along the lines of what you're saying so it's not a complete surprise to hear that.  I'm really gun shy about the charcoal grills especially because my significant other uses it and she's already told me that she doesn't want anything much more complicated than the gas grill we already have.


Hence the Masterbuilt Gravity Fed.  Load the charcoal in the tower.  Firestarter stick in the bottom.  3-5 min set temp and relax.  Low temp for smoking.  Up to 700 deg for grilling.  Easy Peezy, lemon squeezy.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 2, 2021)

I don’t have the Masterbuilt but if you are worried about the simplicity then just watch this video. Charcoal grilling doesn’t get much easier than this.


G


----------



## NoCoPK360 (Mar 2, 2021)

Check out the Grilla Grills Silverback. It's made out of a lot of stainless steel and insulated well for cold weather. They are out of Michigan so I think cold weather was a consideration in their design. I had one and didn't have any complaints other than lack of smoke flavor which is common with pellet grills. I sold it and bought a Weber Smokefire. I'm a fan of the Smokefire despite a lot of the negative publicity and early problems. It gets up to 600 degrees and the flavor is much better than a traditional pellet grill in my opinion because of the different design.


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Mar 2, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> Hence the Masterbuilt Gravity Fed.  Load the charcoal in the tower.  Firestarter stick in the bottom.  3-5 min set temp and relax.  Low temp for smoking.  Up to 700 deg for grilling.  Easy Peezy, lemon squeezy.


I wish I could see one in person being used.


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Mar 2, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I don’t have the Masterbuilt but if you are worried about the simplicity then just watch this video. Charcoal grilling doesn’t get much easier than this.
> 
> 
> G



Yeah I did see that already but I can't help but be a bit skeptical.


Asmokeandapancake said:


> I wish I could see one in person being used.


The more I read about them, the more I like the idea.  I have read many reviews indicating there are quality issues with the paint, switches and fan though.  Also, the one year warranty leaves a bit to be desired.  I wonder if they'll release an updated version or something in the near future.

I would never consider a charcoal grill if it didn't operate as easily as this one appears to.


----------



## bill1 (Mar 2, 2021)

Maybe a different way of looking at things...
Modern cookers like pellet grills or MB Gravities have a lot of moving parts.  Reliability (as in mean time between failures) is measured in years, not decades.  (These are not our grandfathers' smokers.)  If you're handy, you can maintain the fans, motors, augers, etc yourself, as long as you ensure you can obtain spare parts, or stock up on them yourself when it appears they're getting harder to get. 

So if the reason you want cast iron or stainless steel cooking chambers is because you want it to last decades, well just be aware that chamber corrosion is NOT one of the most likely failure mechanisms.  Also, the storage methods (garage or shed) that is necessary to ensure long life for the electronics and wiring also greatly extends the lifetime of the cheapest of steel cook bodies.  

Also note that parts availability is plenteous, and probably will be for at least a decade, on the cheapest Chinese units.  But the more you pay, the more unique the designs, and the more important it is YOU become your own parts warehouse and repair staff to maintain these far out into the future.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 2, 2021)

Honestly if the Masterbuilt doesn’t feel simple enough for you then my guess is that you should probably not consider anything with electronics. A Weber kettle will fill your needs for a fraction of the price. All you need is a charcoal chimney and a lighter. It will grill perfectly no matter the temp and it will do it for decades. This Masterbuilt gravity grill is just the best choice available now with the precise temperature control of a pellet grill and the grilling power of any manual charcoal grill. This is just my opinion of course. I hope that you enjoy whatever you decide on.
G


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 2, 2021)

Asmokeandapancake said:


> This is very interested feedback.  Thank you.  I read things about the pellet grills along the lines of what you're saying so it's not a complete surprise to hear that.  I'm really gun shy about the charcoal grills especially because my significant other uses it and she's already told me that she doesn't want anything much more complicated than the gas grill we already have.


It's very easy to get a Kamado type grill, or as PPG1 stated the Masterbuilt Gravity fed grill started. Once your significant other tastes food from one of these grill she won't mind a little extra effort starting one.


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Mar 2, 2021)

bill1 said:


> Maybe a different way of looking at things...
> Modern cookers like pellet grills or MB Gravities have a lot of moving parts.  Reliability (as in mean time between failures) is measured in years, not decades.  (These are not our grandfathers' smokers.)  If you're handy, you can maintain the fans, motors, augers, etc yourself, as long as you ensure you can obtain spare parts, or stock up on them yourself when it appears they're getting harder to get.
> 
> So if the reason you want cast iron or stainless steel cooking chambers is because you want it to last decades, well just be aware that chamber corrosion is NOT one of the most likely failure mechanisms.  Also, the storage methods (garage or shed) that is necessary to ensure long life for the electronics and wiring also greatly extends the lifetime of the cheapest of steel cook bodies.
> ...


That's an interesting perspective!  Thank you for your insight.  I'm pretty handy and like to think that I can fix just about anything but I've read a lot of negative feedback regarding the quality of these grills.  I wonder if I wait 6 months or so they might have fixed some of the problems with the peeling paint and cracks in the charcoal hopper, etc.  Or maybe another manufacturer might release something similar.... I'm not in a rush to buy.


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Mar 2, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Honestly if the Masterbuilt doesn’t feel simple enough for you then my guess is that you should probably not consider anything with electronics. A Weber kettle will fill your needs for a fraction of the price. All you need is a charcoal chimney and a lighter. It will grill perfectly no matter the temp and it will do it for decades. This Masterbuilt gravity grill is just the best choice available now with the precise temperature control of a pellet grill and the grilling power of any manual charcoal grill. This is just my opinion of course. I hope that you enjoy whatever you decide on.
> G


I didn't mean to give the impression that it's not simple enough for me but rather my concern is about the ease and timeliness of being able to fire it up especially compared with a gas grill.  I know so little about grilling with charcoal.  

Also, I want to buy something that will last for years.  I take great care of my things and expect my investments to last.  

I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## PPG1 (Mar 2, 2021)

Asmokeandapancake said:


> That's an interesting perspective!  Thank you for your insight.  I'm pretty handy and like to think that I can fix just about anything but I've read a lot of negative feedback regarding the quality of these grills.  I wonder if I wait 6 months or so they might have fixed some of the problems with the peeling paint and cracks in the charcoal hopper, etc.  Or maybe another manufacturer might release something similar.... I'm not in a rush to buy.


You have to pull the plug sometime.  6 months...? I've had mine going on 2 years...No problems.  I trust MB that the panels in the stack just protect fire brick for shipping.   As for paint peeling on the upper hatch of the stack, I use a small square of tin foil and wallah no peeling.  Not to sound rude but if your thinking this is to difficult you really should consider a Weber Kettle.


----------



## FowlAntics (Mar 2, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Honestly if the Masterbuilt doesn’t feel simple enough for you then my guess is that you should probably not consider anything with electronics. A Weber kettle will fill your needs for a fraction of the price. All you need is a charcoal chimney and a lighter. It will grill perfectly no matter the temp and it will do it for decades. This Masterbuilt gravity grill is just the best choice available now with the precise temperature control of a pellet grill and the grilling power of any manual charcoal grill. This is just my opinion of course. I hope that you enjoy whatever you decide on.
> G



The Weber kettle is a great solution. Specifically if you get the Weber performer which has the built-in gas ignition system. Weber kettles are known to sit outside without being covered and will still last 10 to 20 years, or more.. They are super cheap so you could spend your extra money on food to practice grilling with charcoal, which you should be able to pick up pretty quickly.

Once the briquettes are lit with the propane ignition on the performer kettle, just keep the vents open for some airflow to keep them going. You have a direct heat side and indirect side. The indirect side would be just like cooking in your oven and the direct side is to put a little char on your food for great flavor.


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Mar 2, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> You have to pull the plug sometime.  6 months...? I've had mine going on 2 years...No problems.  I trust MB that the panels in the stack just protect fire brick for shipping.   As for paint peeling on the upper hatch of the stack, I use a small square of tin foil and wallah no peeling.  Not to sound rude but if your thinking this is to difficult you really should consider a Weber Kettle.


Haha well OK!  My condescending tone detector seems to be providing a warning message!

I'm in no rush to buy a grill.  I can pull the plug whenever, really.  I have no immediate need to replace my grill and it makes sense to me to not be a buyer of 1st gen technology, when that's possible and makes sense.  

Voila!  Tin foil protects the paint!  Who knew?  You did, apparently.  Not sure what part of my previous replies indicated I needed a simpler grill but I'm not sure that I agree, nor do I understand why you'd conclude that.  I don't need to understand your reasoning though.

I want a high quality grill that's easy to light, maintain and will last for years.  I like the idea of having the remote monitoring technology that is offered by the MB gravity fed charcoal grill and that it behaves more like a grill than the pellet grills.


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Mar 2, 2021)

FowlAntics said:


> The Weber kettle is a great solution. Specifically if you get the Weber performer which has the built-in gas ignition system. Weber kettles are known to sit outside without being covered and will still last 10 to 20 years, or more.. They are super cheap so you could spend your extra money on food to practice grilling with charcoal, which you should be able to pick up pretty quickly.
> 
> Once the briquettes are lit with the propane ignition on the performer kettle, just keep the vents open for some airflow to keep them going. You have a direct heat side and indirect side. The indirect side would be just like cooking in your oven and the direct side is to put a little char on your food for great flavor.


Oh this sounds really cool.  I'm going to check it out.  Thank you!


----------



## JCAP (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm not adding anything that hasn't been said already but I have an pretty cheap pellet grill that I enjoy though there's not much smoke flavor. It doesn't get hot enough to sear or grill either. I agree with the other above....a kettle would be a fantastic investment. Heck, you could even get the 22in and 26in for less than many pellet grills!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 2, 2021)

If you like the idea of the performer kettle there is always the ultimate charcoal choice from Weber the Summit. It’s pretty high end at $1500 but can do everything your normal kettle can do plus it’s insulated like a kamodo grill without the insane weight or cracking. Of course you have the propane start like the performer. I would imagine that it would do really well in your frigid temps. So that’s about it for my suggestions. I’m sure that you will find something to meet your needs when the time comes. I look forward to seeing some of your cooks once you make a final decision. Stay warm and safe.
G


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 2, 2021)

Kamado Joe is releasing a new kettle  type grill that looks very interesting.  https://atlantagrillcompany.com/collections/kamado-joe-1/products/kamado-joe-kettle-joe  It has some of the Kamado aspects as well as being a regular grill and it looks to be well priced.


----------



## PPG1 (Mar 2, 2021)

Asmokeandapancake said:


> Haha well OK!  My condescending tone detector seems to be providing a warning message!
> 
> I'm in no rush to buy a grill.  I can pull the plug whenever, really.  I have no immediate need to replace my grill and it makes sense to me to not be a buyer of 1st gen technology, when that's possible and makes sense.
> 
> ...


My apologies for sure.  I am the last person to be condescending.  I was afraid that i was coming off that way and never should have posted the way I did.  I'm just an old redneck from South Carolina who loves to cook outdoors and sip my JD old #7.  Please don't think I'm condescending i'm just not real good at expressing things


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Mar 2, 2021)

PPG1 said:


> My apologies for sure.  I am the last person to be condescending.  I was afraid that i was coming off that way and never should have posted the way I did.  I'm just an old redneck from South Carolina who loves to cook outdoors and sip my JD ole #7.  Please don't think I'm condescending i'm just not real good at expressing things


I appreciate the clarification.  Cheers!


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Mar 3, 2021)

I reached out to Masterbuilt today and they were very quick to advise the following:

"The paint peeling issue has been resolved with the new hopper middle and upper assembly being porcelain coated.

We have updated some of the components including the switches, hopper, and charcoal grate to address the issues.  We have started stocking units with the upgrades but, due to existing inventory, cannot guarantee that an ordered unit will have the upgrades. If you decide to purchase one and it does not have the upgrades, We will be happy to provide you with the updated components."

If you receive a unit with the extra wide gaps in the charcoal grate, it's an older model.

This is great news!  

I'm strongly considering ordering one.  I may need to get some advice on negotiating tactics so I can convince my spouse that she wants it.  

I really wasn't expecting to be considering a charcoal grill when I came here for advice.  I appreciate all of your feedback!


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 4, 2021)

MAK makes stainless steel pellet grills that will last longer than anything else on the market. Do you have a price range?


----------



## Asmokeandapancake (Mar 4, 2021)

JWFokker said:


> MAK makes stainless steel pellet grills that will last longer than anything else on the market. Do you have a price range?


Just over $1000 CAD but I think I'm settled on getting the Masterbuilt Gravity 1050 charcoal grill.  I just need to figure out what kind of shelter it's going to live in.


----------



## bill1 (Mar 5, 2021)

You have a lot of options in that price range.  Masterbuilt is definitely emphasizing their Gravity charcoal models and downplaying the pellet machines.  
So anyone on a budget can expect some killer deals coming up.  It's maybe already starting....this is an awfully nice 24" grill for <$200:


----------



## mike243 (Mar 6, 2021)

The down side of charcoal over pellets is the cost of fuel, charcoal has went thru the roof in the last 10 years or so, 2 times a year Kingsford has a sale and I will buy 2-5 double bags to get me through the year, pellets less than $10 a bag and get several long smokes out of each, nice to switch off cookers and have choices


----------



## JWFokker (Mar 8, 2021)

I just don't prefer the flavor of charcoal. Even lump produces a distinct flavor versus a pellet burner or a stick burner.


----------



## Blue Ridge Smoker (Apr 3, 2021)

Asmokeandapancake said:


> Thanks for the feedback everyone!  I'd really like to find something cast iron rather than thin gauge steel.  I'm talking about the body and not the grills.  Does such a thing exist in pellet grills?  Vermont Castings grills were almost always cast.  I realize they'd be more expensive but I'm willing to pay more for something that will last a decade or so.


My pitboss 1150 PS2 is cast iron with an extra layer of cast iron just to make my back hurt the day after unloading and assembling.


----------

